# Anyone Divorce Over Emotional Affair



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

I feel like this is bringing me to the breaking point. Very poor trust communication and now no faith in our relationship. 

I was wondering if divorcing over this would be considered unreasonable.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

No, it is not unreasonable. If your spouse is not repentant, and is still of the mindset of doing it again, you have a right to look out for your own heart and sanity.

How long did the EA last, how deep did it go, and is it over?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

A divorce because your spouse cheated on you, purely emotionally or physically, is absolutely reasonable.


----------



## KrisAmiss (May 1, 2017)

I think an EA indicates something's missing in your relationship. That - and not the EA itself - may be reason to divorce. If it's worth working through, perhaps you can save the marriage. You have to put your heads together to decide if you want to wake up and work on it or realize it's not going to work out.


----------



## vincere7799 (Mar 2, 2018)

I could only tell you what I would do in your situation. You need to give us more context.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

KrisAmiss said:


> I think an EA indicates something's missing in your relationship. That - and not the EA itself - may be reason to divorce. If it's worth working through, perhaps you can save the marriage. You have to put your heads together to decide if you want to wake up and work on it or realize it's not going to work out.


Very often it's that there is something missing in the person who had the EA, besides character, and fidelity which is obviously missing.


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Usually, if there is an emotional affair, a physical one is not that far behind. You can trying talking about it, going to counseling, or doing an intervention, but it's not a good sign. 

My EWW when so far as offering an open marriage. I am a Christian, and so is she. I am not a die hard religious person, however, she knew how I felt about adultery. Myself and her father had a heated argument about that same issue a month prior to her sh!tty offer. She stayed silent, and her father told me that I was living fairytale land thinking this is not the norm. I just responded, opinions vary. 
No one said morality was a God given trait. 

Nonetheless, I filed for divorce two days later. I had her leave my home a week later. If I cannot trust my wife, I do not need her. I can put up with a lot, but I cannot put up with infidelity. Anyone who does, man or women, needs to get their spine checked.. It might not be there any longer.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Husband met person at the gym. Girl was a total stanger and ho. They talked in gym, texted and also went out twice (thats all I know of). I dont trust or believe a thing he says. I am not a loser either. This man is ten years older than me. And Im not sure I want to live with this.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

It lasted about 5 months and it is over. Maybe Im being unreasonable but I dont want to deal with husband who is not trustworthy.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

There was sex if she permitted.
You know the top woman of the iceberg.

I don't know for a fact that my ex ever physically cheated, although it was extremely likely. I divorced her, or I filed..... she wanted it anyway.

What you describe was just a plain old affair. Not just emotional....

It was physical if he got the chance.

More than reasonable for you to think of divorce. Smart, most likely.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

I totally agree he was pursuing her. And that is what I cant get over. I really want to dump him daily. We are living together but with no connection. Nt feeling the love anymore. Sadly even thought of revenge cheating. Just to end all the pain I think. Seems like a hot mess and very sorry to be going thru it Love will never ever be the same.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SUCKA said:


> It lasted about 5 months and it is over. Maybe Im being unreasonable but I dont want to deal with husband who is not trustworthy.


This is the stand up guy who left your sick child home alone so he could meet with his “friend”.He went to the trouble of opening a secret bank account just to hide his spending on her and her own husband told you she has at least three guys on the go at any time.You need to protect yourself physically and mentally with this pos and throwing him out would be a good start.
You say you depend on him for school runs etc and have used this as a reason not to throw him out.Whether he lives with you or not these are still his kids so of course you can expect him to bring them to and from school.He got fired from his job so he has plenty of time on his hands.
He is sleeping with the local bike.Protect yourself at all costs.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Andy I get it believe me. I am looking for evidence and I am praying that I find it. Things going downhill quickly. As I said I am going to take until the summer to decide. Then make my move. I need some strength to do this.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

SUCKA said:


> Andy I get it believe me. I am looking for evidence and I am praying that I find it. Things going downhill quickly. As I said I am going to take until the summer to decide. Then make my move. I need some strength to do this.


He sounds like a player!

Time to put on your kick ass walking boots!


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

He hasnt been a player his entire life. It is very strange behavior. He risked it all on this pos losa bimbo.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

SUCKA said:


> Husband met person at the gym. Girl was a total stanger and ho. They talked in gym, texted and also went out twice (thats all I know of). I dont trust or believe a thing he says. I am not a loser either. This man is ten years older than me. And Im not sure I want to live with this.





SUCKA said:


> It lasted about 5 months and it is over. Maybe Im being unreasonable but I dont want to deal with husband who is not trustworthy.





SUCKA said:


> Andy I get it believe me. I am looking for evidence and I am praying that I find it. Things going downhill quickly. As I said I am going to take until the summer to decide. Then make my move. I need some strength to do this.


I am a former wayward wife. This wasn't an emotional affair. It was a physical affair. They were involved for 5 months. They went on dates. They saw each other at the gym. Come on, now!

You're unlikely to get evidence of sex unless they're stupid enough to talk about the sex via text, email, or saved social media chats.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SUCKA said:


> Husband met person at the gym. Girl was a total stanger and ho. They talked in gym, texted and also went out twice (thats all I know of). I dont trust or believe a thing he says. I am not a loser either. This man is ten years older than me. And Im not sure I want to live with this.


It was more than an EA.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SUCKA said:


> It lasted about 5 months and it is over. Maybe Im being unreasonable but I dont want to deal with husband who is not trustworthy.


Five-month EA with someone he met at the gym?

Maybe.

But you can believe it was a PA as well.

Because it was.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I only have evidence of EA. But I agree it feels like more. Although her husband did intercept all the texts and there was nothing of that nature. Also I am still gathering evidence.
Watching.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Im going to say I have no evidence of anything more. I have scoured phone banking and other records. I have my suspicions. The minute I get a shred of evidence things will happen. I have had to work hard to find what I did. He has been dishonest about almost everything.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SUCKA said:


> Im going to say I have no evidence of anything more. I have scoured phone banking and other records. I have my suspicions. The minute I get a shred of evidence things will happen. I have had to work hard to find what I did. He has been dishonest about almost everything.


And if you never find anything conclusive?


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Its time to go. I have been working overtime trying to piece together what I have found. I pray everyday that I uncover something to expose him if it exists. Cannot accuse without evidence.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

It seems to me that a complete lack of trust in your spouse is a reason to divorce in itself.

Your husband is fishing. He is looking for something outside the marriage. For now, it seems it is just the excitement and to test the waters, but when he gets more comfortable there will be more. Either address what is missing in the marriage or get out now before it gets ugly.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SUCKA said:


> Im going to say I have no evidence of anything more. I have scoured phone banking and other records. I have my suspicions. The minute I get a shred of evidence things will happen. I have had to work hard to find what I did. He has been dishonest about almost everything.


The only things he has admitted to are what you can prove unequivocally.This is no way to live,innocent until proven guilty is for the courts not for a marriage.In your own words your husband has been dishonest about many things,he shows more red flags than a Labor Day parade in Moscow.
Why hasn’t the lazy ass gotten a job?


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Nicky it already is ugly believe me. Having to share a household with someone who does this is not pleasant. I just caught him swearing at my on child the way to school. I have many tricks up my sleeve. It totally makes me sick and disgusts me.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

He has a job believe me. I would not put up with a loafer. To be perfectly honest with you Andy I think he may got fired for being at the gym instead of work. I have evidence of this now. Again digging around I just recently found this.


----------



## brianwilcox40 (Mar 4, 2018)

I had trust issues and doubted my spouse for a long time.I tried spying on his phone using some apps but I wasn't successful until I contacted a very good hacker. He spied on my husband,got access to his text message,call records,whatsapp,viber,e.t.c and exposed his infidelity,contact him via mail at cyberblackhat9 (at)gmail (dot)com. He does a great job.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

SUCKA said:


> I totally agree he was pursuing her. And that is what I cant get over. I really want to dump him daily. We are living together but with no connection. Nt feeling the love anymore. Sadly even thought of revenge cheating. Just to end all the pain I think. Seems like a hot mess and very sorry to be going thru it Love will never ever be the same.


Dont lower yourself to his standard by cheating. It will just make the situation even more painful and messy. 
If this relationship lasted 5 months then its pretty likely that he did physically cheat as well as emotionally. Trust is so hard to rebuild. 
Is he repentant? Did he own up to it or did you find out? Has he stopped going to that gym? Is he open with his phones etc?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Cut him out of your life pronto. Besides the affair if one has to "scour phone and bank records to check on how he's doing" that's showing the SO is affecting YOUR sanity. That shows things have gone too far.
Take his money. Take what he values. 
Enjoy your new found sanity. And I'm a guy.
Best of luck.


----------

